# Land Druid Wild Shape Guide



## LaciWee (May 5, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

I am currently playing Dnd Next as a halfling druid, and I got annoyed with having to look up the animals, their stats and what not for Wild Shape. I choose the Circle of the Land (grassland) and it seemed to me that no one really had any useful documents to make the process of deciding if you would change into an animal easier. If there are any, they mostly focus on Circle of the Moon.

So I put together a guide, it includes all of the animals from the Monsters Manual from CR 1/4 (and below) to CR 1, which is the range for the Land Druid. I hope someone can find a use for it. There is a document if you wanna edit to your own preferences. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Gavin O. (May 5, 2018)

Great guide, thanks.


----------



## Motorskills (Jun 12, 2018)

Just about to boot up a Coastal Druid, so this is gold, thank you!


----------



## Merudo (Jun 12, 2018)

Guide seems to work just as well for Circle of Dreams & Circle of the Shepherd.


----------

